# new Tissot PRS 516?



## tiomemet (Jul 1, 2010)

maybe i am wrong...but i think Tissot change the model (and size) of PRS 516? 

has anyone have it? any review?

thanks!


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

I think is to soon for a review, but here are two of them



















The Valjoux will get here soon, I hope ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Chronox (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice designs.

I have the previous version and I am considering upgrading it!

How is the lume? Do you know how they upgraded the water resistance from 50 m to 100? This makes it more wearable!

Cheers! :-!



Montijo said:


> I think is to soon for a review, but here are two of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Chronox said:


> Nice designs.
> 
> I have the previous version and I am considering upgrading it!
> 
> ...


Well, let us use some more photos to compare and use it as an excuse to post my Retrograde which I love 

In the new version is a little harder to read in the dark as the minute markers and the hands are slimmer. In the other hand they are longer so they are visible anyway. Also, lume is blue and not green as the past version.



















As for the WR I suppose that the changes are in the gaskets because the only visible differences are the size of the case and crown. The new PRS is 42mm for the quartz and auto non-chrono version. The past version was 40mm. No screw-down crown either.



















Anyway, you will love it as its a very nice watch.

Cheers


----------



## waylifetruth (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice comparison Pics Montijo! The larger dial is a welcome change, but I prefer the old style bracelet more. I think. I have the older style auto gent. and it was the one that infected me with watch collecting illness.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

At least it is an evolution of design with lots of connection to the previous version... unlike the Seastar 1000.


----------



## Chronox (Apr 20, 2008)

I fell to the temptation as it is a very cool piece. I bought the gray ringed model.

Some quick impressions. It wears large due to its thickness (12.5 mm x 42 mm); but very comfortable in my 6.75 wrist due to the short lugs and their angle.

It is definitively an evolution form the previous model and a dose of inspiration of the 1965 model.

It is more blingy due to the polished minute indexes, the hands, the polished dial, the semi polished PVD ring.

Increased WR to 100m.

The only things that are missing are the previous polished/satin perforated bracelet, a screw down crown and caseback and an AR coating, since the sapphire crystal is flat.

In conclusion. It is a refined evolution of the PRS 516 which is highly recommended.

A review is in the makings.

Cheers! :-!



leewmeister said:


> At least it is an evolution of design with lots of connection to the previous version... unlike the Seastar 1000.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Great! Looking forward to your review. :-!


----------



## mobral (Aug 9, 2009)

leewmeister said:


> Great! Looking forward to your review. :-!


Picture of my prs516


----------

